# some of my work..



## Junior_M (May 5, 2009)

I am new to the place, as you can tell. But I am trying to break into the selective clearing/timbering and brush removal service.

Here is our last job, I know, it looks like hell, but I priced the job up to the what she could spend and that required 12hours of work, so we did what we could in 12 hours..

before:






during:





After:










Before:










After:


----------



## Junior_M (May 5, 2009)

continued:

Looked to be an easy job, had the customer make up a punch list so I knew what was most important and she asked for the lot line to be cleared so she could eventually install a fence for her dogs, here is how that part went..

Its thick as hell in here!





During:





After I got all the big stuff out and then ran it over with the bush hog:





How far up the mud was on the machine:





the bobcat on the trailer and with the mower hooked up:


----------



## stihl sawing (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the site, Great job on the clearing and you certainly started off well by posting pics. Thanks


----------



## Junior_M (May 5, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Welcome to the site, Great job on the clearing and you certainly started off well by posting pics. Thanks




thanks for the welcome. I got some more pics from some generosity work and that pretty much rounds out all my tree work pics, unless you wanna see some dirt..


----------



## stihl sawing (May 5, 2009)

Junior_M said:


> thanks for the welcome. I got some more pics from some generosity work and that pretty much rounds out all my tree work pics, unless you wanna see some dirt..


Shoot we will look at anything you put up.lol At least stick a saw in it though.


----------



## Junior_M (May 5, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Shoot we will look at anything you put up.lol At least stick a saw in it though.



Hmm, its hard to throw a saw into pics with shovels in them.. 

How about a pic of job that needed a saw or something?


----------



## stihl sawing (May 5, 2009)

Junior_M said:


> Hmm, its hard to throw a saw into pics with shovels in them..
> 
> How about a pic of job that needed a saw or something?


That would be a nightmare to try and dig with a shovel.


----------



## josh1981 (May 5, 2009)

good job. where in sc? that a subdivision? nice little 170 or 180 you got there.


----------



## Junior_M (May 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> That would be a nightmare to try and dig with a shovel.



Yeah it was, thats why I was on the machine.. :biggrinbounce2:



josh1981 said:


> good job. where in sc? that a subdivision? nice little 170 or 180 you got there.



I am located in Elgin and that clearing job was in the back of a subdivision, for some reason all the homes in there are on half acre lots and this one was set right in the middle of 3 acres.

thats a 021 btw, great little saw, I've out cut my buddies 361 with it, but thats cause he cant keep his out of the dirt..


----------



## KD57 (May 6, 2009)

Welcome, and great pics. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## josh1981 (May 6, 2009)

Junior_M said:


> Yeah it was, thats why I was on the machine.. :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh nice. half acre is not bad. 3 acres rocks though!  

Yea its a good saw. my ms180 could cut those trees... and more. My 290 would have no problem with those trees lol.

maybe tell your buddy to get a shorter bar?


----------



## Junior_M (May 7, 2009)

josh1981 said:


> oh nice. half acre is not bad. 3 acres rocks though!
> 
> Yea its a good saw. my ms180 could cut those trees... and more. My 290 would have no problem with those trees lol.
> 
> maybe tell your buddy to get a shorter bar?




He just isnt that great of a saw operator, constantly has it in the dirt, he burnt the bar up on it once, its ridiculous. But he already has a 20in bar on it..

and the 021 cut through that great, those trees were a little to big for it and considering everything was loaded, that was enough danger, I wasnt going to get my guys hurt by diving the saw in to a tree that was bigger than the bar, so I bought a 310. :greenchainsaw:

It was running great till Dad was cutting that tree in the first pic(the whole tree came over, stump and all) and it had grown around some old metal fence and he didnt realize and he hit it.


----------



## Junior_M (May 7, 2009)

some charity work I did for the subdivision Dad and me live in. Had some complications with the guy that owns the land that backs up to the pond saying we were trespassing and he was nice letting me take the trackhoe with me, he said his attorney would contact our attorney when he just took down our names? this was back in March and havent heard from him yet.. 

That happened at about 10 in the morning, not long after starting, at 11 we were back at it, needless to say, we're to dumb to be scared!


the truck 





Machine of choice: only had 220 hours at the time. (it was nice and shiney at the beginning of the day, pulling trees and throwing them around really throws the mud and pond sludge around)





Before:










pulling trees


----------



## Junior_M (May 7, 2009)

this was one of the smaller trees left in the water






After:





and some saw pics to keep it "on topic"

Cutting what was left of that big pine. (thats a good friend of ours, also a neighbor, not the one with the 361, we borrowed another friends 290, this was prior to me buying a 310)





Dad limbing and bucking the trees as I pulled them out(using the 021)


----------



## Kunes (May 7, 2009)

wow great pictures. you guys sure do good work. welcome to AS.


----------



## Junior_M (May 7, 2009)

Kunes said:


> wow great pictures. you guys sure do good work. welcome to AS.



Really? I think both of the jobs I posted pics of look like garbage, but due to time constraints and money, I wasnt able to get them up to par, but everyone seems happy but me, so I must have high expectations? 

Thanks btw!


Also, that was all my saw work pics, for now, so I guess this is somewhat of a dead thread until I get back up and running..


----------



## Kunes (May 7, 2009)

Junior_M said:


> Really? I think both of the jobs I posted pics of look like garbage, but due to time constraints and money, I wasnt able to get them up to par, but everyone seems happy but me, so I must have high expectations?
> 
> Thanks btw!



your work looks good to me!


----------



## Kunes (May 7, 2009)

and some rep for you Junior.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## josh1981 (May 7, 2009)

great work buddy nice machines. Those 290s sure cut good in the big stuff I have one 20 inch bar muffler modded and 180 muffler modded 14 inch bar cuts great for delimbing and cut bigger stuff 

Keep up good work you will make a lot of money off doing this.


----------



## Junior_M (Aug 2, 2009)

so here is our last clearing job, didnt need anyone but 2 operators so I sent the other guys home and brought in my Dad(the best operator I've got)

Opening up the hole, took around 3 hours:





Dad only did about a 1/4 of it. This is about 3/4 of the way done. didnt get a finished pic. I hadnt been done but 20min or so when Dad finally showed back up with my new favorite loader.





an in the hole shot:





the loader btw:





That happened that night at about 6(not 30min after our guy leaves the dealership), Dad had wood stacked up all over the place and I was already behind because the trees we were taking down in that area were so big I couldnt get as big of a load in the grapple. So I put everything up and did all the little crap for the next hour and a half while Dad finished up.. 






So this is how I parked it that night: 





Now just some random shots:

I know, the place is a freakin wreck, but it turned out better than the last job and the owner was happier than hell, he said the guy he was going to hire left more debris and didnt get as much done in 8 hours as we did. (He said once he got more money he'd have us come back out to get the rest of the trees out and he'd handle the clean up so we did exactly what he wanted and it turned out just like he wanted it to)





taking out trees


----------



## Junior_M (Aug 2, 2009)

How it looked last night after I lost use of the grapple:






the truck and the 300, had a rough time loading the 300.. 

The truck, trailer and me on the loader actually slid down that little bit of a hill.. the loader is actually heavy enough when the loader comes up the dovetail on the trailer it lifts the rearend of the truck up high enough to roll so it flips the ramps and it now has no resistance so it rolled right down that hill until I stopped moving and Dad jumped in and held the brakes down while I got it up on the trailer over the axles. so it couldnt do that. Kinda scared for there for a second cause the peoples house is right there below the truck and the only thing I could think of was riding the machine on the trailer all the way through there front door.. 






Btw, yes we are overloaded, probably by a couple thousand, but I wasnt paying delivery and couldnt have got it when I did if they did deliver it. But if mine and Dads reorganized business plan works out we should have a machine much like the T300 in the above pics before much longer, and then comes another truck and a larger trailer.


----------



## HS Climber (Aug 3, 2009)

Great work. 
And it seems like you do pretty fast work too.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 3, 2009)

Great work. Nice machines. 
Work looks fine. I know what its like to want to do better but time and money get in the way sometimes.
Matt


----------



## Junior_M (Aug 5, 2009)

HS Climber said:


> Great work.
> And it seems like you do pretty fast work too.



Had about 25hours a man on that clearing job.

got alot done in a short of amount time, thats how we roll.. :cool2:



matt9923 said:


> Great work. Nice machines.
> Work looks fine. I know what its like to want to do better but time and money get in the way sometimes.
> Matt



I freakin hate restrictions like that. that last job I posted pics of was for a friend so we just did a verbal agreement but I told him we'd put 10 hours on the machines, put 12 on the loader, I think almost 18 on the trackhoe? I think it cost me money in the end!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome work Junior. I love them Bobcats, huge fan. Almost forgot, Stihl saws too. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Junior_M (Aug 6, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Awesome work Junior. *I love them Bobcats, huge fan. Almost forgot, Stihl saws too.* :greenchainsaw:



thanks.. :agree2:


----------



## gink595 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great pics, a lot of work clearing, I've done a couple here and there, alot of fence rows in farm fields. Do you use a chipper to get rid of the brush or haul it off?


----------



## Junior_M (Aug 6, 2009)

gink595 said:


> Great pics, a lot of work clearing, I've done a couple here and there, alot of fence rows in farm fields. Do you use a chipper to get rid of the brush or haul it off?



the first pics of the job with the stuck loader, the stuff was piled and as far as I know the homeowner hasnt done a thing since we pulled off the job that day.

the last batch with my Dad in them, we dug a big hole(as you can tell) and put all the debris in it. The owner was going to burn but broke his ankle doing about 3mph on his bike that weekend.. 

I'd like to eventually get a chipper to chip it up or get a tandem or triaxle dump and haul the stuff off. But for now I dont have enough work to get any of that equipment. I've got a hard enough time keeping up, I am currently working part time as a groundie for a friends tree company to make ends meet with the company..


----------

